# a couple good bucks trail cam pics



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

I already got my rifle deer so i may have to try to arrow that bottom one!!


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

yea i would try for that one he looks pretty decent from the back anyway


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I can picture it already, big buck on the wall with an arrow sitting across his antlers.

Best of luck...


----------

